# epic tarpon experience today on the yak. long read



## Shane Wright (Nov 13, 2013)

I got to mcfaddin just past sea rim at daylight. I through arties forÂ 
a while and caught a couple sand trout. Then caught some bait andÂ 
caught some slimers. Finally about this time my boy wakes up andÂ 
gets out of the truck. I rig up our long rods and am about to yak email out
when I see a few birds working way out there like almost a mile. I keep
watching and see huge blow ups non stop. Finally i tell him I'm sorry IÂ 
have to paddle out there and see what that is. So I get to within probably
2-300 yards from it and I see something jump completely out of the waterÂ 
and it shined so bright in the sun I knew what it was. So now I'm aboutÂ 
to have a heart attack as I get closer and closer. I finally make it to them and itÂ 
is a giant school of monster tarpon. I stayed with them for 45 minutes. TheyÂ 
were rolling and jumping right next to the yak. I could have made anÂ 
awesome video. Time to buy a go pro. I was trolling a piece of cut mullet and throwing
a do a and I got a hookup on the cut mullet. I only got a run and a jump
and it was gone. No more takers but it was incredible to just be out there
and be that close to them for that long. It was truly amazing. AnywaysÂ 
thanks for the read. Oh and we caught a ton of bull reds. No sharks.
.


----------



## jcm1983 (Dec 12, 2011)

Coool,
Was this today?


----------



## Shane Wright (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes sir. Definitely only takes a look up close to be hooked. Ill be lookin
hard now.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

Had the same thing happen to me & a buddy, but we had a camera. 
Been hunting for my first Tarpon ever since that day.
Check it out. ...... ICM


----------



## chad wright (Nov 29, 2010)

Ice Cream Man said:


> Had the same thing happen to me & a buddy, but we had a camera.
> Been hunting for my first Tarpon ever since that day.
> Check it out. ...... ICM


Thats a cool video, but it shows you exactly what not to do when you run into a school of fish. They will not tolerate your big motor. Notice they had rods but no hook-ups!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

chad wright said:


> Thats a cool video, but it shows you exactly what not to do when you run into a school of fish. They will not tolerate your big motor. Notice they had rods but no hook-ups!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah right, Dect. Clouseau!
Did you notice those are light tackle Trout & Reds rods? 
Not to mention those Tarpon were greyhounding south. 
Big chance of hooking one. ...... ICM


----------



## Tarponator (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice video I agree w chad wright!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

You never know! Hope you get one.


----------

